# Drew Estate Java Cigar Review - Not big on flavored cigars, but......



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The aroma is amazing off the java line by drew estates. Decent draw, good construction. Goes great with coffee, sweets, especially chocolate. Overa...

Read the full review here: Drew Estate Java Cigar Review - Not big on flavored cigars, but......


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

Have you tried the Tabak Especial? I think it's much better. I had a B&M recommend the Java, but it wasn't that great IMO.


----------

